# chinese fighting fish



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

no sorry i dont realy want a tank i want just like a vase tp put plants with the reeds and i donbt want to get a kit thing. i just need to know how big the vase must be. i am not going to get any other fish, my mum wont let me i just want to know how big a vase for just 1 chinese fighting fish must be 
thank you katherine


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Siamese fighting fish in a vase (there used to be a plant on the top of it with the roots hanging down in the water, but the plant died); the fish is doing very well and has been living in there for over 3 years. The vase has a bowl-shaped bottom is narrower at the top, and it holds about one litre of water.


----------



## katherine (Aug 23, 2006)

ok thank you so much fot the help 
katherine 
i will now get a 1 litre vase for my fish( mr soya)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Katherine, I very much doubt that bettas would ever live in a one liter container. It sounds more like 1 gallon. I'd recommend 5 gallons as the minimum rather than in a small vase.

Will close this as it seems the same as the other thread.:wink:
Pls keep your questions in one place to avoid confusions.


----------

